# Guia para aprender a usar MPLAB



## jac33pp (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola, me gustaria aprender a usar MPLAb para programar PIC en especial el 16F84, si me pudieran decir de donde puedo aprender, gracias


----------



## Felsup (Abr 29, 2011)

Mira existe un libro que es muy conocido por todos que se titula Microcontrolador PIC 16F84 Desarrollo de proyectos, es de editorial RA-MA y Alfaomega. Este libro es muy recomendado puesto que explica MPLAB desde cero y te explico el código asm desde cero que es el que utiliza el microcontrolador. Yo aprendí con este libro y viene de todo desde prender un led hasta construir un robot. Como veo que eres de México te digo que el libro lo compre en la librería el Sotano bueno en el D.F, no se de que parte seas de México. Claro que me imagino que tienes conociemientos de electrónica porque sino pues si te va a compicar un poco.


----------



## Meta (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola:

El libro se refiere este y con ejemplos gratuitos.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87

En cuanto al MPLAB, hay un manual básico sobre ello.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/02/mplab-inicio-rapido.html

Saludo.


----------

